# Full grown?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When is a puppy considered full grown or adult? I don't know when Scooter will have reached his full size, just curious...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, much to the amazement of my vet... both my boys continued to grow in in height in length (not just width...LOL) after a year. In fact they both grew about an inch...Jasper in height and Cash in Length.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann it so depends on the line that your dog came from! Kubrick hasn't grown at all since he was about 9 months and has stopped gaining weight since about 11 months. In general, I would say 1 year is the average with some going above and some below, but this is just a guess based on what I have heard from others.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I can't tell that Cicero has changed since he was 9 or 10 months old. Of course....like teenagers...he could have another growth spurt...I guess. Most every dog I've owned stayed the same size they were at 1 year of age. Scooter should be his adult size...or very close.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ann,
It really does depend on the line of your dogs. I found this out with my two...Casper was full grown at 1 yr. and Missy is 1 1/2 yr and still growing (though I am thinking she has stopped now at 1 1/2 yrs old), she really did seem to grow from 12-18 months of age.

I was surprised by this, but I am glad Missy finally got bigger.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My freddie was a slow grower. He grew up until 2 years old. Scudder stopped growing in height and length in less than a year, but packed on weight after that!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I heard up until 2 years, mentally and physically.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, for some reason I thought he'd be done around a year. I don't know where I got that from. He's so different now than when he was a puppy, it seems like he's grown so much already! Not just physically but with all that he's learned.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, they grow to fast, don't they? I miss the "little" puppy.  How much does Scooter weigh now? Cicero weighs 11 pounds and has been at that weight for a good while. I think he is the perfect size right now and I'm hoping he doesn't get much heavier for "me" to carry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think you are going to get a lot of variation here. Dora was always a bit more solid (remember I only had my maltese to compare her to) so she grew to her size pretty quicky. I would say 8-9 months. She had to grow into her little belly! Dasher is just a different body type. My DH always says athletic but he is quite a bit more lean but you really see the difference in their movement. He gained a pound (10% of his body weight) between 10-12 months. I am not sure if he is done growing either as he is only 13 months now. He could put on some more weight and be just fine but then again he would probably need to quit running so much, figure not everything in the backyard is the most exciting thing. He just is on a constant I LOVE LIFE journey


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is about 9 pounds and he hasn't added weight in about a month or so. I'd love it if he stayed around this size, he's still easy to carry.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is nineteen months now and still weighs eight pounds which she has weighed since she was a year old. I hope she doesn't get much heavier as she is easy for me to pick up.

Kathie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I was told 18 months*

Havanese mature slower than bigger dogs. I was told they were puppies till a year and a half, then dogs. Riki continued to grow in chest width till that age. Daisy seemed to stop growing around the time of her first cycle which was eight months.

I guess Riki also had a growth spurt the last year or so when we stopped doing agility and got too many treats. He is getting back in shape and close to his three year old 12 pounds and muscular frame!


----------

